# Basement window install.



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been very busy as of late doing renovation jobs to earn some extra income to buy some more tools. 

In this how to document I will show you how I install a new PVC casement window into an existing opening. I had to remove the old window and take measurements for the new window. 

When installing new windows the main issue is getting the size right and allowing to build extension to bring the box flush to the finished drywall. ( Pictures will help illustrate my point)

One of the windows had a piece of sealed glass in place with wood trim cut to hold in place. The other window had an old PVC slider unit. The room which house the windows was being renovated by myself for a bedroom. In Canada, the Fire Code states for any bedroom the window size must be a certain size in order to allow the occupant a way out in case of a fire. I suggested to the client to install two windows to allow easy access out of the bedroom in the event a fire occurred. The minimum dimension for the window can be no less than 15" so I made my measurements and found the smallest opening would be 21" so this would meet the fire code. The fire code also states this has to be one continuous opening and hence the reason I went with a awning over a slider. With a slider window only half the window opens and thus limits the opening and may or may not meet the code for fire egress. I don't want to dwell on this or make it too complicated but please check with your local building codes officer to see what your area requires for window openings.

I have taken pictures with a brief explanation on what I did in hopes of giving you the reader the confidence to tackle this easy home renovation. It is a great project which will save you money and increase the value of your home while saving you money in heating and cooling costs.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

The next set of pictures will detail the removing of the old window and installing Blue seal along with foam insulation and blocking.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking shop, Dan! 
I really like your crosscut sled.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I trust that reno' provides many new tools, Dan.

I notice the down pipe exits right next to the window. Is that normal in Canada?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I trust that reno' provides many new tools, Dan.
> 
> I notice the down pipe exits right next to the window. Is that normal in Canada?


I wondered about that also, James. I think Dan's fellow Canadian Mike Holmes would insist the down pipe, at the very least, have an extension to move the water away from the corner and the window.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

The down pipe for the eaves trough does have an elbow allowing the water to drain away from the house. For clarity I removed the elbow and extension to show the window clearly.

The house had an extension added on and they did not relocate the downspout. Normally they are not locate in such a manner but my job was just to replace the window. 

Geesh guys I am busy enough as it is doing my own jobs let alone repairing other peoples work. :happy:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Geesh guys I am busy enough as it is doing my own jobs let alone repairing other peoples work. :happy:


You don't understand, Dan. We're retired and we've got nothing better to do than poke sticks at stuff. We love to say things like, "In my day [fill in the blank as needed] just wasn't done." I can't remember if we got a book of Geezer Sayings at retirement or if they just come naturally. :haha:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

hehehe roger that!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Another code issue, at least here in Oregon is that if the window is in a basement bedroom, the height from the floor can not exceed X feet. Sorry, I don't recall the exact value of "X" but it is to reckoned with. 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gaffboat said:


> you don't understand, dan. We're retired and we've got nothing better to do than poke sticks at stuff. We love to say things like, "in my day [fill in the blank as needed] just wasn't done." i can't remember if we got a book of geezer sayings at retirement or if they just come naturally. :haha:



+1......lol


----------



## markristow (May 30, 2011)

In South Africa, no matter how big the window, we slap a burglar bar over the opening so people can not get in, so we pretty buggered if a fire breaks out, we can't get out. However our houses are build with bricks and mortar, so there is more chance of someone breaking into your house and killing you than your house setting alight and burning to death.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh my that is not good. I am grateful for the most part in Canada we do not have the same issues. There are bars you can install for security purposes but they allow the person the chance to take them apart in order to get out. I am not sure they would work if someone is in a panic or the room is full of smoke and thus impairing their ability to see what they are doing.


----------

